# Cost production of lead acid batteries



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't get any Youtube on my damn slow dialup.
How many?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Coley said:


> I can't get any Youtube on my damn slow dialup.
> How many?


The answer is 4 min.

The video is of bob lutz at some sort of press gathering at a dinner table where he is mostly venting his blow hole about how GM is a world leader with the volt and how everyone said they could never pull it off. He also makes the case that lithium batteries can be just as cost effective as lead acid or better. He goes on to explain that the process for making both types are highly automated, but that lithium has advantages in being lighter and simpler to mass produce because they are internally a simpler design. The assembly time he says is far less for lithium.

He also mentioned that it costs GM about $25 to make each lead acid battery.......I had to get 2 new AC delco batteries for my dad's truck this summer.....nearly $500 for both of them after the final tally.... nice


----------

